# Lambrusco Slush



## Dominick (Sep 26, 2008)

<DIV itxtvisited="1">LAMBRUSCO SLUSH<BR itxtvisited="1"><BR itxtvisited="1">1 bottle (about 1 1/2 liters) of Lambrusco<BR itxtvisited="1">1 46 oz. can of fruit punch<BR itxtvisited="1">1 12 oz. frozen orange juice concentrate (partially thawed)<BR itxtvisited="1">1 12 oz. frozen lemonade concentrate (partially thawed)<BR itxtvisited="1">1/2 cup sugar<BR itxtvisited="1">Lemon-Lime or White Soda<BR itxtvisited="1"><BR itxtvisited="1">Mix all ingredients, except soda, and pour into a plastic container. Cover <BR itxtvisited="1">and freeze overnight. To serve, fill 16 oz. glasses half full with Slush. <BR itxtvisited="1">Top with soda. (Makes about 15 servings).


----------

